# Where to start with fly tying?



## sccsurf (Mar 26, 2017)

I’d like to start tying saltwater flies up here in the Lowcountry if SC. I think it would be a lot of fun and rewarding to match seasonal patterns. Can you all recommend the basic tools needed and what I can expect to pay to get started ? Also, where should I look. 239 flies had already been recommended. I’m not looking to unload a lot for now and did see some kits on Amazon but am concerned they may not be sufficient.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Any basic kit will work $50 max. You can upgrade the vise later if you stick with it.

I think a lot of the patterns from 239 are a bit over the top with materials, more is almost never better when it comes to flies.

You need to learn the basic techniques and then you can tie any fly you want. Look up Davie McPhail he's a really great tyer also YouTube in the riffle, decent videos. Look for a local tying group, there's no replacement for seeing something in person.

First flies I would concentrate on would be the clouser, gartside gurgler, redfish crack, ep shrimp, ep baitfish, spoon fly. Just my opinion.

You'll be in your way to landing your first fish on your own fly in no time.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If around Charleston both haddrells carry tying materials with the fin and feather location in MT Pleasant having the better selection.

As bare minimum tools:
Vice (buy a decent one, a slipping hook will frustrate you to the point of giving up, if price is a concern look second hand)
Scissors
Bobbin 
Bodkin
A decent tool kit will get you started with these and more.

From there start with an easy to tie pattern using only a few materials. Id pick whichever gets you the most interested, my vote being clouser.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

x2 for In the Riffle. I started tying just over a year ago and watched a few of his vids to get started. I wrote down the material list from a few patterns and got started tying them. Keep it simple and only buy enough material for a couple different fly patterns. I started with a couple of the EP shrimp patterns and then clousers. I tie up a couple and if I don't like, I'll just razor blade them apart and salvage the hook and eyes. I am in the less is more camp when it comes to material and tend to tie fairly sparse flies. Make sure to experiment with different material and techniques. Once you get the basic idea of tying flies it gets really fun. You can also go buy a few nice looking flies to use as models so to speak.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a decent quality starter kit that’s reasonable in price? Or are you better off just buying a vice and the necessities individually?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

EasternGlow said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent quality starter kit that’s reasonable in price? Or are you better off just buying a vice and the necessities individually?


Cabelas's deluxe kit is 50$ with a cheap vise, I tied on one for several years before I gave it to a friend who was getting interested, and then got a Ren Traveler. Loon sells a set of fairly decent tools but not premium stonfo, renzetti, rite bobbin, etc.

Start cheap you may not love it. If you do then you have a spare to loan out at fly tying nights or to give buddies that want to learn.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

I am a newbie (about 6 months now) and I went to Bass Pro and got a Lefty Kreh starter kit. I have added a few things along the way like extra bobbins and materials and it's working well. I'll probably be upgrading the vice but happy with what I have for now. When you get started, there is a wealth of info on you tube, including detailed instruction on tying several salt water flies.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you have the resources, start with a basic rotary vise. The Peak Rotary won't break the bank.

The best tying vids are In The Riffle and Backwater Fly Fishing IMHO. Find their channels on Youtube.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

The peak rotary is a great starter vise. 

I will say from my point of view I really like a basic ceramic bobbin, don’t skimp on scissors (I like anvil’s, and Loon Razor’s) and NEVER use your good scissors to cut hard materials or wire, even the thin stuff most brushes are made of. Buy a cheap pair of side cutters or wire snips for that stuff. 

Learning to whip finish without a tool is a good skill to have and in all reality the only tools I use are scissors, bobbin, bodkin that I made myself, dubbing twister and very occasionally a bobbin threader.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

sccsurf said:


> I’d like to start tying saltwater flies up here in the Lowcountry if SC. I think it would be a lot of fun and rewarding to match seasonal patterns. Can you all recommend the basic tools needed and what I can expect to pay to get started ? Also, where should I look. 239 flies had already been recommended. I’m not looking to unload a lot for now and did see some kits on Amazon but am concerned they may not be sufficient.


agree with all above, don't have to sink a lot of money into it initially ( that will probably change!). If you really enjoy it you can then pony up for an upgraded vise. I would also suggest starting with some Schminnows and then some Clouser's. In the Riffle helped me tremendously, There's also a guy on you tube "toflyfish" or McFly that's pretty good.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

If you're in charleston go to Haddrell's if you're near Beaufort go to Bay Street Outfitters. I have a Peak Rotary vice, great vice that you'll more than likely never have to upgrade. I went with Loon for tools but honestly I liked my Dr. Slick scissors more than my loons. Start with basic crab or shrimp patterns and just have fun. Youtube is a great tool to get started.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Buy a vice.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Peak Vise is 149$ Umpqua 7 piece tool kit is 49$. Those two things will get you started with quality stuff.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I've been into it for about a year, Peak rotary vise from Lowcountry Fly shop, before they went out was $155. Dr. slick tool kit, $50. Loon UV glue and light, don't remember the price $50?

Materials have added up though, hooks, eyes, threads, deer hair, pseudo hair, brushes, chenille, flash, foam, etc... I have filled up a storage tote with Plano boxes to organize all my materials. 

Like everyone has said, start with a couple easy ties and youtube will be your friend. 

My first couple I tied were on old J hooks from my spinning tackle box and hooks from flies I never threw where I just cut off the material. I find tying as good therapy and justified the money by what I would pay a therapist to clear the voices in my head. 

If you really want to save money, stay away from the bourbon while tying. I lost count of how many flies died due to alcohol and an unsteady hand with scissors.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Bass Starter Kit 109.99 gives you some decent tools and the materials to tie some bass/saltwater flies: https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/white-river-fly-shop-deluxe-fly-tying-kit-bass-tying

Clouser Minnow kit 19.99 gives you some more materials to tie the clouser minnow in a variety of colors. https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/white-river-fly-shop-masters-deep-minnow-saltwater-fly-tying-kit

Once you finish with the supplies in whatever kit or starting supplies you buy look around online and at fly shops and see what you need to tie some other flies. Just don't get caught in the that fly looks nice now I have to buy 50 dollars worth of supplies to tie one specific fly, buy supplies and hooks that you can use for a variety of flies.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> I've been into it for about a year, Peak rotary vise from Lowcountry Fly shop, before they went out was $155. Dr. slick tool kit, $50. Loon UV glue and light, don't remember the price $50?
> 
> Materials have added up though, hooks, eyes, threads, deer hair, pseudo hair, brushes, chenille, flash, foam, etc... I have filled up a storage tote with Plano boxes to organize all my materials.
> 
> ...


We should get together and tie. Some of my best creations have been with two fingers and a low ball on the tying bench


----------



## JakeM (Dec 4, 2018)

Vise: I would start out with a vise that will get the job done for a little bit. I was hooked quick and went big on the vise (Regal) a couple months later. Initially since I was new to tying I was hesitant on spending that much money on a vise, but looking back it was definitely worth it. 

Tools: Find what works for you and stick with it. Example - I have tried several different bobbins but continue going back to the short ones with ceramic inserts. I have a heavy hand and for me these work since I lose some leverage.

Material: I would initially pick out several flies that work in your area and buy the materials specific to those flies. You don't need to buy all the color combinations yet and can phase those in over time if you truly enjoy tying. With the initial materials you get you can begin to experiment more with how to use them in different ways and come up with different flies. Look at pictures and mess around.

A good book that will show you a little of everything is _Fly Fishermans guide to saltwater prey _by Aaron J Adams. I got is when I was learning to tie, and if anything, it gives you a visual representation of what the Fish/crab/shrimp... ect.... looks like and a fly to match. 

Best of luck and most of all have fun while you are doing it. The moment you get frustrated, put your tools down and walk away. Hope this helps.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I like Kai scissors and Stig bobbins. The only other tool I use is a bodkin.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Peak rotary vises are reasonable and will last for years. Start with simple patterns like SeaDucers using inexpensive saddle hackle, and Clousers with chartreuse and white bucktail. You will be fishing and catching on your own flies in no time. Fly tying tool kits may be okay but start with a good pair of scissors. You cannot find better videos on a searchable base that "In The Riffle".


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

Check out Loon’s tool kit for 1/2 price on their website. https://loonoutdoors.com/products/fly-tying-tool-kit


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I used to buy expensive scissors but now I just get the ones from Walmart in the sewing section;
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Singer-5-1-2-Fabric-Scissors-1-Each/24548259 , https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fiskars-Micro-Tip-Scissors-5-in/12335942 , https://www.walmart.com/ip/3M-Precision-Scissors-6/19716163 .
They are better in a lot of ways and a whole lot cheaper. In a vice you want one that will hold the hook tight and tight enough you could bend the shank without the hook slipping. Also if it rotates it works better. I like the ones with a heavy pedestal so I can move it around. You are limited with a c clamp one. Get a good ceramic bobbin, a whip finisher (also learn how to do it by hand) I like Steve Farrar fiber over EP and get some good thread like a GSP and some strong regular stuff in different colors. Hard as Nails is the best fly head cement I have found and if you want a good epoxy that hardens with UV light, find the "As Seen on TV" isle at the drugstore or grocery store that the pen with the light and uv epoxy for about 7-12 bucks ( https://www.asseenontvpros.com/Laze...Pzz-KY6u0_OD_B2pDj8mxI42-ypCJzYAaAmMBEALw_wcB ) Works better than 50 dollar kit at the fly shop and it comes with the light.


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

A few tips that I would have appreciated when I first started tying...

-Always use less material than you think... (i tied some bulky-ass flies for a few months)

-Get really good at finishing the flies (good whip-finish, quality head cement). When you spend an hour making a fly, you will want it to last longer than one fish.

-Start simple. Get really good at clousers and EP patterns before you try the complicated stuff. The fish don't care how many different materials you used.

-Spend a little money on decent hooks that will last in the salt.

-Buy a lice comb at your local drug store. It is a great tool for brushing out material and cheaper than anything you will buy at a fly shop.

-Make sure you show your wife/gf all the flies you tie, otherwise she'll start wondering what you're doing down in your man-cave/office in the wee hours of the night.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

UV epoxy is wonderful stuff, but expensive if you buy it at a fly shop, so don't. Have your wife take you to her beauty supply shop and buy UV topcoat that the women (hopefully only the women) use on their nails plus a light. Much cheaper for the same end result and the fish do not care!


----------



## Mike Storey (Sep 17, 2019)

You’ve received great advice but will add two more cents learned over the last 3 yrs. Buy the nicest rotary vice your budget will allow at the sake of many different materials. Buy extra bobbins as well, threading is a pain if you change a lot. Do not plan to fish with the first few flies you tie and DO NOT put bad ties in your box. You won’t use them. Cut the bend off and use them for practice flies. 

Look up Westwall Outfitters Facebook page and find the Laser Minnow video by Logan. It is simple, cheap, and catches everything. Buy local as much as you can, they appreciate it and will give great advice. Best tip, take a picture with the first fish you catch on your own fly even if it is a catfish.


----------



## Mike Storey (Sep 17, 2019)

https://westwallflyshop.com/shop-now?olsPage=products


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I used to teach organized fly tying night classes at my local junior college years ago (early eighties - yep, that long ago...). The best I've ever seen is when a shop or local club sponsors a fly tying class with an instructor who provides hands on demonstrations then works with each student and encourages them along..

As noted a good sturdy basic vise, a decent thread bobbin, and a good pair of scissors (the advise to never, ever use them on anything other than soft materials is very accurate...), will get you started. Most of the "fly tying kits" on the market aren't worth much so I'd lean heavily on your local fly shop (if you have one nearby). These days with YouTube and similar sites there are a lot of tutorials that simply weren't available when I got the fly tying bug more than 45 years ago now... 

If I ever quit guiding (and I'm still able to do this or that) I may look into teaching and seminars again since it was always something I enjoyed...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

For around 40 years I tied everything on what is considered a cheep vice, 2 scissors, a bodkin, bobbin and hackle pliers.
From size 16 dry flies to 3/0 + streamers.

Rotaries are a nice upgrade but not mandatory. As far as scissors go, I've got two pair that I use while the rest just sit in the drawer. Both have a screw rather than a rivet holding them together and I sharpen them now and then so they work as good as new.

99 cent nail polish works for head cement and Joans or Michaels works for threads and a few other goodies.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Learn to tie a clouser minnow and a gurgler. These patterns are more "general" and less "specific" and will catch a ton of different fish. I fish inshore and freshwater south florida and a white gurgler and a chartreuse and white clouser are quite literally the only 2 flies I tie and fish with and I catch more than my fair share.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 22, 2016)

FWIW I'm getting ready to list a ton of tying stuff- probably way more than anyone wants or needs but nonetheless ill post it up


----------

